
Quarkus framework aims at Java optimization for distributed App architectures - questechie
https://www.questechie.com/2019/03/red-hats-quarkus-framework-aims-at-java.html
======
questechie
Red Hat uses a unification of reactive and imperative model programming to
solve the issue of distributed application architectures, serverless and
microservices.

